# Fit - Hamstrings vs Quads



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*So if I am properly fit on the bike, which major muscle group should be working the hardest ---> Quads or Hamstrings?*

(Background - 3K to 4K/year cyclist who races 7-10 per summer. In the offseason I tweaked my position slightly by moving my Speedplay cleats back slightly behind the ball of my foot. I also recently went to a 1cm longer stem. Happy with my fit and position with no major pain on rides up to 70 miles this year. BUT I find that my quads are a little more sore then past seasons. Maybe raise the saddle a little bit to balance the muscles?)


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Your quads should do more work than the hamstrings. If they are more sore than in the past, it's probably because they weren't worked hard enough in the past. Even after many years of riding, a good hard ride always leaves my quads sore the next day. If you don't get some soreness, your muscles won't get stronger, IMO.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you moved your cleats back, you'd need to lower the saddle, not raise it, to maintain the same leg extension.

If your quads are working too hard compared to your glutes, you need to move the saddle back. That'll involve the glutes more.


----------



## reikisport (Aug 16, 2006)

cyclust said:


> If you don't get some soreness, your muscles won't get stronger, IMO.



Soreness only means you did too much. And that it will take you longer to recover to be able to do the quaility work that will make you better.
It has very little to do with getting stronger.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Yep....*

I've been following the debate on cleat placement with Friel, Hogg, and others.

http://www2.trainingbible.com/joesblog/2007/01/cleat-position.html

Speedplays are notoriously further forward towards the toe then other cleats. I haven't altered things as much as Friel has but I did slide the cleats back and moved my saddle down/forward to compensate. 

Maybe its a case where I went to far forward with my saddle....


----------

